# Do I have to have bank statements?



## Cheryl.Woods (Mar 18, 2013)

I am going to visit the uk for 2 weeks I'm American. Is 1000 dollars cash enough? I can't get bank statements. I have itinerary I have an invitation letter. I already bought the ticket and I'm a little worried. Oh yeah, and do they check your background?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Cheryl.Woods said:


> I am going to visit the uk for 2 weeks I'm American. Is 1000 dollars cash enough? I can't get bank statements. I have itinerary I have an invitation letter. I already bought the ticket and I'm a little worried. Oh yeah, and do they check your background?


Enjoy your vacation! Do not misplace your purse:>)


----------



## Cheryl.Woods (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks  I am worried because I called the embassy and they said they were not qualified to tell me weather cash in hand was enough they said that I would need bank statements


----------



## Chaffinch (Mar 11, 2013)

Cheryl, you don't need any of that stuff if you're just going on vacation. They will ask you where you will be staying while in the UK. There is a spot in your passport to put the address of where you'll be. If you're staying with a friend, put their address down. If you are traveling from place to place, just put down the info for the first place. It doesn't have to be detailed. 

As far as bringing $1,000 for two weeks, that depends on what all you will have to pay for. Remember that it's about $1.60 to £1.00 right now. DON'T change (all) your money at the airport - that's usually the most expensive place to do it. Change it at a bank. You will see that they post their rates so that you can compare from bank to bank. If you have an American Express card, you can change your cash free of commission charges at any American Express office. If you have time before you go, you might want to consider traveler's checks instead as you can report them lost or stolen vs. just being out of luck if you lose your cash... Keep your passport with you all the time. And have fun!


----------



## Cheryl.Woods (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks! That makes me feel better, I guess it's silly to think they would be that hard on someone who's carrying one bag and has the itinerary and friends to stay with. Hm also does anyone know if they can do a background check? I was stopped at JFK in network coming back from India a couple years ago because I had a warrant for my arrest. It was cleared up and is no longer a problem, I'm just wondering if they can tell at the uk airport.


----------



## Chaffinch (Mar 11, 2013)

Not sure, but I wouldn't worry about it...


----------



## Cheryl.Woods (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh thanks so much


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

1 gbp = 1.51287 usd


----------



## Chaffinch (Mar 11, 2013)

True, Davis1, but isn't that the *best possible rate*? As in, what we as individuals never get? ;-)


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Chaffinch said:


> True, Davis1, but isn't that the *best possible rate*? As in, what we as individuals never get? ;-)


that's the current XE.com price 

but of course that was 5 minutes go


----------



## petepie1234 (Jan 7, 2013)

XE Currency Converter - Live Rates


----------

